# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [Tarasboulba64] Prsentation du nouveau

## Tarasboulba64

Bonsoir

Je suis un vieux de 52 ans  ::cry:: ; Mon prnom est Gilbert et mon pseudo est Tarasboulba64.  ::mouarf:: 
Je suis autodidacte, mais parfois jai mal  la tte, surtout avec lge qui avance.
Jai appris linformatique  la dure. Jai commenc avec Ms dos Windoow 3-11.
Puis jai appris le Hard comme on dit. Donc jai dpann beaucoup de personnes.
Jai fait partie dun club informatique pour me perfectionner, mais en fait je me suis retrouv formateur. Je croyais trouver des cracs et en fait ils taient plus nuls que moi.
Jai appris plein dautres choses, jai mme fait un site internet. Il sappelle www.vttcotebasque.fr   je suis un passionn dExcel, chaque fois que jcris une ligne de code jai limpression davoir gagn la guerre. Mais aujourdhui je suis un peux fatiguer, ma tte a du mal  suivre cest pour cette raison que je minscris sur ce site. Je travaille actuellement dans un bureau, le Cul sur une chaise  longueur de journe devant un cran.
Je dois mtre au point la gestion dun magasin de pices dtaches. Avec Excel hein ! pas 
Question dutiliser Acces. Interdit nada circul, ya rien avoir. 
Grasse  la nouvelle rforme des retraites il me reste 10 ans  tirer. Peut-tre que dici l jaurais fini mon truc. Mais qui sait Peut tre quun petit plan social comme on dit .

----------


## sevyc64

En tant que voisin barnais, je te souhaite la bienvenue sur ce site o tu trouvera beaucoup de ressources et d'aides de toutes sortes ainsi qu'un bon nombres d'mes charitables prtes  t'aider  rsoudre tes problmes et dbloquer tes blocages.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Bonjour Gilbert,

Nul doute que tu trouveras sur nos forums l'aide dont tu as besoin. Esprons que nous arriverons  faire en sorte que ton projet soit fini avant que tu coules des jours heureux les doigts de pied en ventail  ::mrgreen:: 

A bientt sur nos forums.

----------


## vpourchet

> Puis jai appris le Hard comme on dit


En autodidacte ? Y'a des ecoles du Hard ???  ::mrgreen:: 

Tu m'etonne que t'aies mal a la tete si tu code en vba toute la journee  ::ccool:: 

Ah oui et Bienvenue, et au plaisir sur le forum  ::zoubi::

----------

